# Ideias sobre a previsão convectiva em Portugal Continental.



## stormy (23 Mai 2013 às 04:52)

Ao longo dos últimos 2 anos tenho acompanhado as situações convectivas em Portugal, com algum detalhe.


*Partilharei aqui algumas ideias, muitíssimo resumidas e simplificadas...*


Começando por definir convecção...convecção é o processo em que ar mais quente que o ar á sua volta ascende devido á diferença relativa de densidade/flutuabilidade.

Para o ar subir, das duas uma, ou é forçado/ajudado a subir, ou é aquecido até atingir menor densidade e subir por si.
Muitas vezes ambos os fenómenos estão interligados..


*Convecção forçada*

Primeiro, tem sempre de haver diferenças verticais de densidade,  para que a massa de ar tenha já por si tendencia a ascender.

No entanto, essa ascenção é facilitada/induzida essencialmente por dois meios: 



Convergencia á superfície.

Divergencia em altura.

A convergência á superfície é uma ideia muito intuitiva...tem que ver com a colisão de ar que ao chocar força-se a si mesmo a subir.
Isto pode ocorrer por exemplo em frentes ( onde ar de diferentes características choca) ou em linhas de convergência por exemplo associadas a brisas marinhas ( onde as massas de ar que se chocam não teem necessariamente diferenças entre si).


A divergência em altura, basicamente é um processo em que o ar que corre em altura diverge de um ponto, facilitando a ascensão de ar vindo de camadas mais abaixo para compensar a falta de ar no ponto/área/campo de divergência.
A divergência é causada por deformações no campo de ventos em altura, por exemplo causadas pela chegada de bolsas de vorticidade, ou por exemplo á entrada de um máximo de velocidade do jet.
No caso da vorticidade, esta não é mais do que pedaços de ar que esteve em rotação, mas que já não estando em rotação conserva alguma da energia que o mantinha a rodar...essa energia ( momento ) causa deformações no vento em altura já que as áreas de vorticidade interagem com o restante campo de ventos á sua volta, e são essas deformações que em alguns pontos gera divergência.
O caso do jet, há certas regiões da atmosfera próximas do jet stream, onde há uma espécie de efeito de sucção, digamos que os ventos rápidos do jet fazem com que o ar na vizinhança seja como que chupado para esse canal de ventos fortes.

*Convecção por instabilidade termodinamica *

Este tipo depende essencialmente que hajam diferenças assinaláveis de temperatura na vertical, que façam com que o ar mais quente suba sem necessitar de qualquer mecanismo que o induza a subir.
Enquanto o ar se mantem mais quente do que o ambiente á sua volta, continuará a subir.
É somente este tipo de instabilidade que é medida pelo CAPE, LI ou TT índex.

O LI e o TT medem a diferença de temperatura entre uma massa de ar que vai a subir e o ambiente á sua volta.
Esta diferença está dependente também da humidade da massa de ar, sendo que o ar seco ao subir arrefece bem mais rápido que o ar saturado porque a saturação do ar envolve a libertação de energia por parte das moléculas de agua durante a mudança de fase.

O CAPE mede igualmente as diferenças de temperatura entre uma parcela de ar a subir e o ar que a rodeia, só que para todo o perfil, ou seja, partindo de um nível da troposfera até atingir a tropopausa.

O CAPE é usualmente utilizado partindo-se da analise á massa de ar á superfície ( até aos 1000m ou nos primeiros 30hpa da troposfera) sendo que depois se contrapõem as características médias desse ar á superfície como o restante ar á medida que se sobe...quanto mais elevado o CAPE, mais o ar em altura está frio em relação ao ar que ascende da tal camada de superfície, logo mais o ar sobe e com mais intensidade.

O TT e o LI funcionam do mesmo modo, mas são muitas vezes aplicados só para camadas restritas.
O LI é muito usado para contrapor as massas de ar á superfície com as que estão aos 700 ou 500hpa, enquanto o TT é usado para analisar as massas de ar partindo dos 850hpa até aos 500hpa.

Quanto maior o LI, maior a instabilidade na camada da sfc700 ou 500hpa.
Quanto maior o TT maior a instabilidade na camada 850hpa500hpa.
Quanto maior o CAPE, maior a instabilidade desde a sfc á tropopausa.

( ATENÇÃO QUE EU ESTOU A REFERIR O CAPE MEDIDO Á SFC, HÁ OUTROS TIPOS DE CAPE QUE NÃO ESTOU A REFERIR)


*Instabilidade "mista"*

Quando juntamos a instabilidade forçada com a termodinâmica, temos um efeito conjugado de ambas que reforça a instabilidade no global.
por exemplo, se eu tenho 500J/Kg de CAPE ( 0-1km ou 30hpa..tanto faz) e em cima disso tenho quer divergência em altura quer convergência á sfc, ou ambas, o efeito do forçamento incrementa o efeito do CAPE e no final terei mais instabilidade do que aquela que me garantiriam os 500J/Kg de CAPE.



*Organização convectiva e shear.*

O shear é a diferença de velocidade ou direcção do vento com a altitude.
O shear tendo em conta apenas a velocidade, speed shear, é útil no sentido em que quanto mais houver, mais robustas e duradouras as trovoadas são.
Isto acontece porque o vento ao ser mais forte em altura do que á superfície, faz com que o ar que sobe seja deflectido á medida que sobe...ou seja, ele sobe e é afastado do ponto de origem, permitindo que mais ar suba...ao fim ao cabo é uma espécie de efeito de sucção, em que o ar a subir é continuamente puxado para a frente permitindo que mais ar suba atras.
Sem shear, o ar subiria, arrefeceria e colapsaria sobre ele mesmo, dai que as trovoadas em ambiente sem shear sejam pulsantes...o ar sobe, arrefece e colapsa sobre ele mesmo matando a célula.

O shear que tem a ver com a variação de direcção do vento com a altura é o shear rotacional, e é muito importante na formação de supercélulas, as quais são caracterizadas pela presença de mesociclones que por vezes geram os tornados.

O shear rotacional tende a aumentar o speed shear já que o ar estando-se a mover em direcções diferentes nos vários niveis vai aumentar a velocidade relativa entre si.

*
Convecção organizada*

Por oposição á convecção pulsante, a convecção organizada beneficia da presença de shear para se suster por períodos mais longos de tempo, interagindo com a dinâmica atmosférica de modo a gerar sistemas que teem uma dinâmica própria e por vezes geram situações severas.
Temos por exemplo as supercelulas, mas também podemos ter Derechos ou squall lines ou clusters, todos esses tipos dependem essencialmente da presença de instabilidade e de shear, sendo que as diferenças entre si do ponto de vista da dinâmica se devem essencialmente ao tipode shear presente e á sinóptica.

Por exemplo, perfis de shear altamente rotacionais, tendem a levar á formação de supercélulas.
Shear menos direcional poderá formar derechos ou squall lines.

*
Convecção em Portugal Continental.*

 A convecção em Portugal depende essencialmente das perturbações atmosféricas que afectam o pais ( instabilidade forçada) ou das situações em que há instabilidade termodinâmica associada a dias quentes em que o ar sobe devido ao aquecimento.
Muitas vezes temos, em especial no norte e centro, a influencia das montanhas que geram convergência de ventos e ascensão ( efeito orográfico, um tipo de instabilidade forçada) potenciando as trovoadas.

Também em termos sazonais há diferenças pelo pais...entre o final do verão e o inverno a convecção é mais activa perto do oceano, pois este está quente.
Enquanto a partir do final do Inverno até ao Inicio do Verão a convecção é mais activa sobre terra, e quanto mais para o interior, pois a terra aquece mais rapidamente que o oceano neste período em que os dias são longos (a agua demora mais tempo a aquecer, estando "boa" só no final do Verão e em diante).

*Analise de uma situação especifica*

Quando analisamos uma situação especifica procuramos olhar sempre á instabilidade e ao shear.

É muito importante haver instabilidade, e se houver forçamento junto com ela, ainda melhor.
Numa segunda fase procura-se entender a estrutura da troposfera de modo a perceber como estão as condições nos vários níveis.
Depois, procuramos a presença de shear.
Por fim, analisamos o tipo de shear presente.

*1º* Analisamos a presença de instabilidade...para começar nada melhor que o CAPE.
Há no entanto uma questão importante acerca do CAPE.
No inverno a atmosfera é mais fria, e menos espessa ( no verão o calor fá-la dilatar, no inverno o frio fá-la contrair)...como o CAPE mede a instabilidade em todo o perfil, se tivermos o mesmo cape num perfil mais espesso ( p ex verão), a energia está diluída na vertical, enquanto numa situação de perfil mais curto(Inverno) a energia poderá estar muito concentrada, de modo "explosivo".

Para o caso de PT continental, o que eu tenho vindo a observar é que com perfis curtos, com tropopausa a 10km ou menos, temos:

CAPE 400-800  Moderado
CAPE 800 ou + Forte

Para perfis longos, com tropopausa acima dos 10-12km:

CAPE 500-1500  Moderado
CAPE 1500 ou +  Forte

Em especial nas situações de perfis curtos, os valores de CAPE por vezes são bastante baixos, perto da margem limite dos 400.
Acontece que, nessas ocasiões, devemos olhar com mais atenção ao TT índex ou ao LI, que medem a instabilidade desde a superfície até aos 700 ou 500hpa ( 3000-5500m)..
Em situações de perfil curto, com tropopausas baixas ( pós frontal por exemplo), o CAPE poderá parecer ridículo, mas está concentrado numa camada curta...e ai entra o TT e o LI.
Geralmente, por experiencia nestes anos, conclui que:

 LI -1/-3 ; TT 50-55  Moderado, garante alguma actividade convectiva.
LI -3 ou - ; TT 55-60  Forte, garante actividade convectiva intensa muitas vezes com granizo associado e até trombas de agua.

*2º* No que toca á analise do perfil no seu global, saliento a importância, no contexto de PT continental de 3 factores.
- T500
- Capping layer
- Nivel de condensação vs nível de convecção livre

A temperatura aos 500hpa tem-se revelado muito importante na previsão especialmente de episódios de granizo.
É muito comum uma situação de possível granizo intenso sempre que a T500 se verifica abaixo dos -25ºC, e geralmente, dada a relativa amenidade do nosso oceano e á nossa latitude razoavelmente baixa ( intensidade solar relativamente forte o ano todo), esse limiar é geralmente suficiente para garantir sem grandes duvidas a ocorrência de instabilidade convectiva.
No Verão, devido ao calor acumulado, esse limiar baixa para cerca de -15/-20ºC.

A capping layer, é importante em dois sentidos.
O ar seco é mau para a convecção, mas quando apena há uma fina camada de ar seco, esse actua como filtro.
Dificulta o desenvolvimento convectivo até que se acumule tanta energia que a coisa "exploda"..
No nosso contexto muito do ar seco que actua como capping provem ou do anticiclone subtropical, ou do saara.
No Verão é comum a presença de CAPE até bastante bom, em situações em que a capping layer é tão grossa que nada ocorre ao nível de convecção, mesmo com CAPE que por vezes atinge valores de 2500-3500J/Kg.

Mas por vezes, se a camada for mais ténue, esta pode ser benéfica, filtrando os updrafts mais fracos até que se acumule energia e se deem fortes explosões convectivas.

Também o ar seco da capping layer é favorável a que ocorram episódios de granizo, pois o ar seco conserva melhor o gelo.

Por fim, o ar seco favorece também fenómenos de downburst ( correntes descendetes rápidas que geram ventos fortes ao atingir o solo), já que o ar seco arrefece o downdraft  das células por evaporação fazendo com que este ganhe velocidade ao descer.


Quanto aos níveis de condensação vs convecção livre...bom, temos que quanto mais baixo for o nível de condensação, maior a estrutura vertical de uma célula.
O nível de condensação é o nível a que o ar ao chegar, depois de ter vindo a subir, condensa, formando-se a base da nuvem.
Se o nível for baixo, a nuvem é mais "grossa", podendo levar a mais precipitação.
Por outro lado, o nível de convecção livre, é o nível a que o ar chega, e a partir do qual ocorre uma situação em que ele após saturar arrefece tão lentamente que se mantem a subir pois o ar á sua volta é bem mais frio que ele.

Quando os níveis de condensação são baixos, e o nível de convecção livre também é baixo, geralmente na ordem de algumas poucas centenas de metros, há geralmente um aumento da possibilidade de tornados ou ventos de inflow severos....e até de precipitações intensas.

*3º* Por fim temos o shear...o shear deve ser analisado no skew-t ( podem obter aqui ready.arl.noaa.gov/ ).

Primeiro observamos o perfil das direcções.

Podemos ter 3 perfis.
Um de shear linear, em que os ventos estão alinhados em altura.
Ou podemos ter shear rotacional, em que os perfis descrevem uma rotação gradual á medida que subimos, por exemplo, de SE para S e para SW e por fim para W.
Ou podemos ainda ter um perfil caótico, com ventos cruzados em toda a atmosfera.

Os perfis rotacionais geralmente são os que levam a situações mais severas, nomeadamente tornados, enquanto os lineares estão mais associados a gust fronts, downbursts, squall lines ou derechos.
Os perfis caóticos, geralmente não dão grande coisa a não ser granizo intenso...mas isso até sem shear podemos ter.

Depois, analisamos s valores de shear, por exemplo no estofex modelmaps ou no LW.
Para que ocorram células minimamente organizadas olhamos ao DLS ( 1-8km), que nos dá uma ideia geral do shear entre os 1000m e os 8000m.
Quanto mais forte, mais possibilidades temos de haver trovoadas severas.

Por ultimo, analisamos o shear nos niveis baixos ( 0-3km).
Se o shear nos 0-3km for forte, e houver fortes perfis rotacionais, as hipóteses de ocorrência de tornados aumentam.

Em situações de DLS forte e LLS ( shear nos níveis baixos) também forte, as hipóteses de trovoada severas aumentam, no caso de ocorrerem perfis rotacionais, as hipóteses de supercelulas tornam-se elevadas.

Claro....não esquecer que sem instabilidade ( CAPE, LI, TT) por muito shear que haja nada ocorrerá!

*Para concluir*

As previsões finais são a soma de toda esta analise, e mais alguns pormenores.
Por exemplo, analisaremos o TPW ( agua precipitável) sempre que ocorra convecção em massas de ar muito húmido, de modo a concluir se háou não risco de precipitação excessiva.
Podemos também analisar o regime de ventos, porque em certas ocasiões em que temos ventos fortes em altutude, a convecção potencia o transporte de energia desses ventos em altura para a superfície, gerando rajadas severas.
etc....
*Algumas vezes muitos mais pormenores são necessarios analisar para ficar com uma ideia mais concisa do que se passa!*


----------



## Redfish (23 Mai 2013 às 10:31)

Excelente post...

Grande trabalho...obrigado pela tua partilha de conhecimento...


----------



## Ricardo Martins (23 Mai 2013 às 11:17)

Os meus parabéns por esta iniciativa.
São estas pequenas grandes coisas que tornam este forum especial.


----------



## Norther (23 Mai 2013 às 13:38)

excelente  ja fiquei mais esclarecido


----------



## CptRena (23 Mai 2013 às 16:04)

Excelente exposição de informação


----------



## Miguel96 (23 Mai 2013 às 19:27)

Excelente, são destes esclarecimentos e conceitos que nós precisamos.
Os conceitos que eu sabia era da convecção,dos alertas e tinha uma pequena ideia acerca da convecção forte.
Não sei se sabem mas eu tenho 16 anos, adquiri a minha primeira estação meteorológica com 15 anos, uma Davis Vantage Vue e no dia 12 de março de 2012 foi instalada e desde aí ainda me interessei cada vez mais pela meteorologia, recolha de dados e análise dos mesmos, fenómenos de tempo severo como trovoadas e tornados. Futuramente irei progedir na meteorologia e gostava de comprar uma webcam com imagens e videos em direto, um detetor de trovoadas.
Uma pessoa não deve só ter instrumentos meteorológicos de alta gama, deve também progedir no conhecimento e acho que este post já é um bom inicio para começar a conhecer outras coisas muito interessantes.
Parabéns pelo post


----------



## Lightning (23 Mai 2013 às 21:29)

Stormy, tudo o que tenho a dizer-te é isto e apenas isto:

É de pessoas como tu que este fórum precisa.


----------



## stormy (24 Out 2013 às 03:05)

Para complementar a informação, uma lista de sites uteis:

*Ferramentas de previsão:*

http://www.estofex.org/modelmaps/browse_gfs.php

www.lightningwizard.com/

www.wetter3.de

http://wxmaps.org/pix/euro.fcst.html

Com estes 4 sites podemos consultar praticamente tudo o que é necessário para uma boa previsão.

*Nowcasting*

www.sat24.com

http://www.ssd.noaa.gov/goes/east/natl/flash-wv.html

http://users.telenet.be/weather/analyse.htm

Estes três bastam para um bom acompanhamento em tempo real da evolução dos sistemas meteorológicos, desde detalhes ínfimos como a presença de pequenas perturbações alvo de interesse a analise de possíveis eventos não modelados correctamente pelos modelos..etc...


*Sites de previsão*

www.estofex.org

Site bom, que peca por fazer analises por vezes demasiado complexas ao nível do vocabulário, e por ser demasiado generalista na informação ao nível dos mapas de previsão, com alguma notória falta de detalhe na previsão regional.
Por vezes as analises transparecem alguma desconcentração...

http://www.severe-weather.eu/

Site também bom, por vezes pecam um pouco por fazerem uma analise sinóptica demasiado sintetica, mas ao nível dos mapas de previsão a atenção ao detalhe é muito superior ao estofex.
Também não costumam haver tantos casos de desconcentração como no estofex, que por vezes exagera ou subestima situações ou as mapeia com algum defeito.

Também teem uma preocupação em seguir os eventos em tempo real, o que é optimo.

Este site é neste momento o meu favorito, e para malta mais novata é muito fácil de seguir.


----------

